# 20% OFF on everything, Dragon Aquarium, Mississauga



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Dragon Aquarium in Mississauga* has *20% OFF* on everything due to Chinese New Year.

I don't know how long will it take, but discount worked today.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Are they still in the same store that they have been in for the past few years? Or have they moved to a smaller store in the same plaza already?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

arapaimag said:


> Are they still in the same store that they have been in for the past few years? Or have they moved to a smaller store in the same plaza already?


Their store is the first on the left side in Mississauga Chinese Centre. 
Look at this picture.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Their store is the first on the left side in Mississauga Chinese Centre.
> L


Thanks they are still in that store then unit A1-1.

They told me a couple of months ago they were moving to another store in the same plaza. A smaller store the same size roughly as the one they were originally in (Same plaza) a few years ago before they changed their name to Dragon Aquarium they were originally called Aquarium Asia and in unit D3-B.

I like the store they are now in. I had trouble getting parking in the original store to bad they are moving back in that area of the plaza. Also the smaller store was hard to move around in.

I don't live in Mississauga/Toronto but was coming through next Saturday to see my friend Rusty Wessell give a presentation at the Zoo on Central American cichlids and livebearers in an area of Mexico he explored.

Do they have anything exciting at either Dragon or Big Al's beside them when you visited?


----------

